# Your favorite trick/move?



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Post a video or picture if you can of your favorite line, trick, shot whatever. Can be anything ! 

I have no idea if this is even called anything, but good god, it is smooth as hell

YouTube - Shreddy Times Episode 2

it is at 2:34. That to me, looks so nice and effortless. Love small stuff like that.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Face Shot*

Go really fast in powder and when you feel that you have enough speed... TURN!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

one of my favorite simple tricks to do is the crail grab.









and for spins stiffy grabs are a lot of fun


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Cab 3's, Bs 180 Nosegrabs, Bs 540's and Cab 540's.

But, most of all, fs shifty bonk bs270 rewind, most fun ever, what more do you want other than to kick something and then spin back the other way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

Fashion air. Definately fashion air. What could *possibly* be more legit? <grin>


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

will somebody please name the grab i posted above? if u are in regular stance. thanks.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Stalefish. To the post above.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tail blocks (taken with a phone so the timing was pretty random and could never get the shot no matter how long we held it)


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i think frontside 540s or cab 540s with a tweaked out japan air looks soooo dirty


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

Crane Stance!









but really switch bs 7's all day.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

BS Rodeo 5 with tweaked japan


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Ive been liking the nose grab spins


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

i like tweaked out bs tailgrab spins myself


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

big slow rotation 180s with various grab all the way around


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

I like 50/50 rails and front flipping off the end, its basic. I like buttering on the ground just pulling air fs 360s and 720 spins on my tail. I can't do jumps


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

To the first post - nose roll (or FS 180 butter) to switch underflip.. I think. Thats an really cool vid too, I remember seeing Dannys sponsorship video a while ago. 

Also The post under that awesome looking grab but my knowledge of a Crail was that it is a method with your back hand.

Favourite tricks - Spinning cab anythings, Corked anythings (when I dont land on my shoulder), Frontflips, Front boards, Switch boardslides, Tap/Reverts to boardslide, Methods, Japans, Crails, Taps to rewinds and Nose/Tail blocks and general messing around/butter kinda stuff.

I miss snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Already have the flights booked for my overseas season - Just can't wait much longer for it 17 days to go. Also I might be dropping by Mt Hood in spring. How long are they usually open for?


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

J-Turn! Noob woopity woops!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

J-turns are dope tricks - Spend a good chunk of my season doing them. Try them switch (unbinded foot going forward).


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Nothing feels better to me than a smooth front board on a nice long rail.


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

Patrollerer said:


> I like 50/50 rails and front flipping off the end, its basic. I like buttering on the ground just pulling air fs 360s and 720 spins on my tail. I can't do jumps


thats basically like saying you can run without legs.

you can frontflip off rails but you cant jump? 

doesnt seem like a legit statement loll.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

*Method 540...I-L-L*


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

My fav Move is either the angry pirate or the strawberry short cake


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

my new favourite trick that ive been working on alot this weekend is:
idk if i got the right name for it but: 

*front noseslide to front lipslide 270 out*
(incase the name is wrong you do a front noseslide then you revert/jump a frontside 180 to a back boardslide and then just continue the rotation and 270 out)

they are soooo much fun on mailboxes/pipes. alittle different on rails but im working up to it.
i was riding with my buddies and they thought it was a sick trick and they never tried it until the end of the day when we were playing horse. easier than they thought, everyone got it within 3 tries.


----------

